# what kind of steering fluid should I use?



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

For my altima GLE 1994,what kind of steering fluid should I buy and use? In the owner manual, they recommend DEXRON II, but I just can't find it at auto parts store.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Dextron III ATF is the uprated version of the Dextron II and IIE. Just look for that and you should be fine.

Troy


----------

